# Routing and Remote Access Service, disable?



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am trying to setup Windows Firewall and get the error "Windows Firewall cannot run because another program or service is running that might be using the network address translation component (Ipnat.sys). I am guessing this is because Routing and Remote Access Service is running. My question is, how will this effect our network if I disable it. I am guessing the only reason we had it running before was because we had a satellite office using VPN to our main network. I want to be sure this won't disturb our current network if I disable this. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## morleyz (Oct 11, 2007)

The first thing you can check is in the RRAS admin snap-in. Right click on your server, choose properties and see which "services" are available on the General tab.

Then try and answer the following questions:
Is it acting as a LAN router?
Do you use it for dialup (modem) connections or client VPN connections?
Is it provider site to site VPN services?

If you answer Yes, or I don't know, then you might disturb the network traffic. You can always just stop the service and see what happens...if you do it during a slow time on your network, odds are you won't do any serious damage.


----------



## rainmanjake (Jan 10, 2008)

I have inherited a file server, nice and simple. I was checking out how to set up Routing and Remote Access Service. After I had finished, I decided that not to use it, so I disabled it. Now the server won't show up on the network. Did disabling it change another setting...need help please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rainmanjake (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I did some serious forum browsing and found that the VPN settings had disabled the netbios. Problem solved, crisis averted.


----------

